# HT in Gastroenterology Magazine



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIGastroenterologyThe growing case for hypnosis as adjunctive therapy for functional gastrointestinal disorders"This is most recently shown by the largest systematic assessment to date (250 consecutive patients) of the therapeutic impact of this treatment, reported in 2002 by the Manchester group.3 Based on the more than 50% average reduction in IBS severity, substantial reduction in anxiety and depression, significantly reduced health care costs and improved quality of life noted in this report, and good maintenance of symptom improvement beyond 2 years after treatment, it might be argued that hypnotherapy is more effective than any other single treatment modality for severe IBS. ""In conclusion, although some of the studies to date on hypnotherapy for functional GI disorders have been small and lacking in methodological rigor, and many research questions remain unanswered, the cumulative and consistent evidence for efficacy of hypnotherapy for these disorders seems to warrant serious consideration of its use as a regular adjunct in primary care and gastroenterology treatment of patients with FD and IBS. " http://www2.us.elsevierhealth.com/scripts/...16508502004821&


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2003)

This past week I saw a lengthy article in The Wall Street Journal that touted hypnotherapy as significantly helpful in tempering the symptoms of many major illnesses, and it specifically cited IBS as one.Evie


----------

